# Indian Sword Arts



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sword fighting methods taught to RSS & other Hindu organisation members


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Short sword & shield of Kalaripayattu


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Urumi aka folding sword art from martial art Kalaripayattu


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sword art from Gatka


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

A clip of sword fighting from the Bollywood film "Jodah Akbar"


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Sword art from Manipuri martial art Thang Ta


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Pata sword & staff demo from Marathi martial art Mardani Khel


----------



## Syed01 (Jun 22, 2017)

Review on Pata sword


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 22, 2017)

I have training in the Indian sword and shield work from Kalaripayattu.  Definitely very dynamic!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 23, 2017)

I've seen quite a bit of Gatka, it's certainly dynamic. I've been to a few seminars where a Gatka group has also been, they do demos but also the chief instructor will take his turn instructing which is very interesting. The weapons are amazing.


----------

